# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Αναβάθμιση Φόρουμ Version 3.6.0

## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη σήμερα αναβάθμισαμε το forum μας στην τελευταία έκδοση (Version 3.6.0). 
Αν διαπιστώσετε κάποιο πρόβλημα , παρακαλώ ενημερώστε μας άμεσα στο support@naytilia.gr.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μπορεί να είσαι σε διακοπές αλλά το forum αναβαθμίζεται, η σελιδα ανανεώνεται... Δηλαδή αν δεν πήγαινες διακοπές τι θα γινόταν??? :Confused:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μπορεί να είσαι σε διακοπές αλλά το forum αναβαθμίζεται, η σελιδα ανανεώνεται... Δηλαδή αν δεν πήγαινες διακοπές τι θα γινόταν???


 
σωστό και αυτό  :Wink:

----------


## Captain - Nautilia.gr

Αγαπητά μας μέλη σήμερα αναβάθμισαμε το forum μας στην τελευταία έκδοση (Version 3.6.1). 
Αν διαπιστώσετε κάποιο πρόβλημα , παρακαλώ ενημερώστε μας άμεσα στη διεύθυνση  support@naytilia.gr.

----------

